#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  mulheres e comunidades

## acris

Mocadinha,
Peco licenca pra colocar aqui mais uma voz feminina (em resposta ao  topico sobre firewall), mas nao so, e' a voz de um usario constante do underlinux que aparece nada porque faz muita pesquisa e quase sempre encontra o que precisa (obrigada, comunidade!!!). Queria dizer duas coisinhas, sobre mulheres e sobre comunidades.


1) Sobre mulheres:

A Natascha (do topico citado acima) nunca pediu pra ser tratada diferente porque e' mulher, e ta encarando a parada como qualquer um (alias espero que consiga resolver logo suas questoes). Ela apenas manisfestou um sentimento que e' comum a todas nos, nao so aqui neste forum.

mulher ou homem, heis a questao?
Nao, mocada... 
Pra ser bem direta: existe sim um preconceito nessa area, dos dois lados. Das mulheres, que em geral acham melhor fazer de conta que nao sabem nada pra ganhar a atencao dos meninos atenciosos do pedaco, e dos homens que acham que dizer que sou iniciante em linux e sou mulher e' sinonimo de sou burra e incompetente, salvem-me.

Isso nao muda da noite pro dia, mas cada um de nos deve fazer sua parte. A gente erra, seja homem, mulher, gay, lesbica, travesti (e travesti de nick tambem rsrsrs). Eu mesma ja errei, em outros foruns, fazendo as coisas apressadamente, o negocio sempre terminou bem porque o erro foi assumido e aqueles com quem briguei hoje sao grandes amigos.

Como responder a uma mulher? Igual a um homem, com respeito. Se respondeu com pressa, ofendeu sem querer, lembrar das palavrinhas magicas ja e' suficiente.

2) Sobre comunidades e foruns:
Existem varias formas de ajudar, de colaborar na comunidade. 
Dar tudo mastigado? Porque nao? Ha 3 meses atras eu nao programava nada em PHP, mas a partir de um hack que me passaram criei outro, resolvi varios problemas e aprendi um bocado, em 2 dias apenas de trabalho arduo. 
Se tem um tutorial, um manual, um passo a passo, ora, porque nao usar? Se houver uma dica, porque nao? Eu sou professora: sei que mil estrategias de ensino sao insuficientes para dar conta de todas as duvidas possiveis, a gente tem que ser criativo e por isso tudo e' valido quando se trata de ensinar. Se o aprendiz for esperto, nao vai se acomodar. Se nao for, paciencia, nada vai mudar isso.

Claro que, depois de responder a mesma pergunta mil vezes (porque as pessoas nao gostam muito de pesquisar) e' natural perder a paciencia, mas dai a gente sugere a pesquisa, ou manda ver a resposta num outro topico, pronto. Faz parte.

E a conversa off topic que rolou aqui (no referido topico) rendeu muito conhecimento util pra muita gente :>, nao so pra Natascha, que espero continue colocando suas duvidas la no topico se o problema nao foi resolvido ainda. E que, quando for resolvido, conte pra gente.


Abracos,
Acris

http://www.semiofon.org
http://www.xoopsbr.org
http://www.xoops.pr.gov.br

----------


## smvda

> Mocadinha,
> Peco licenca pra colocar aqui mais uma voz feminina (em resposta ao  topico sobre firewall), mas nao so, e' a voz de um usario constante do underlinux que aparece nada porque faz muita pesquisa e quase sempre encontra o que precisa (obrigada, comunidade!!!). Queria dizer duas coisinhas, sobre mulheres e sobre comunidades.
> 
> 
> 1) Sobre mulheres:
> 
> A Natascha (do topico citado acima) nunca pediu pra ser tratada diferente porque e' mulher, e ta encarando a parada como qualquer um (alias espero que consiga resolver logo suas questoes). Ela apenas manisfestou um sentimento que e' comum a todas nos, nao so aqui neste forum.
> 
> mulher ou homem, heis a questao?
> ...


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## natascha

Valeu amiga!

Espero que mais mulheres participem e entrem no mundo Linux, já que a porcentagem feminina é mínima. E sempre lembrando: o fato de terem poucas mulheres que trabalham com Linux e Hardware, não é pq elas não entendem nada, mas provavelmente porque a maioria se interessa por outras áreas, e não a da computação.

Pior ainda é ver por aí gente dizendo: "iiiiiii...se manja de computador, deve ser horrorosa" - uma bobagem! rsrs

:bye:

----------


## helensurf

> Valeu amiga!
> 
> Espero que mais mulheres participem e entrem no mundo Linux, já que a porcentagem feminina é mínima. E sempre lembrando: o fato de terem poucas mulheres que trabalham com Linux e Hardware, não é pq elas não entendem nada, mas provavelmente porque a maioria se interessa por outras áreas, e não a da computação.
> 
> Pior ainda é ver por aí gente dizendo: "iiiiiii...se manja de computador, deve ser horrorosa" - uma bobagem! rsrs
> 
> :bye:


Sou da área mesmo e não estou nem ai pra que diga que sou nerd...rsrs... poderia até ser mas quando surge algum problema é a nerd que eles procuram...hauhauhau... 

Concordo com o que foi dito acima, as vezes sei que é chato o pessoal que nem pesquisa e já quer logo toda a solução pronta, mas como dito acima, respeito... é só responder que pesquisando obterá todas as informações sem problema algum... Taí o grande impecilho de muitas pessoas preguiça! Tu estudando e se empenhando aprende muuuuito mais do que pegar uma solução pronta! E eu particularmente adoro um desafio...hehehehe... alguns meses atrás não entendia quase nada sobre linux, mas com muito estudo, hoje posso dizer que sei me virar sozinha... 
Tomara que as mulheres se mostrem mais por aqui e que esse preconceito acebe, pois todos temos a mesma capacidade depende apenas da nossa força de vontade...

Meninas apoiadas....
Sem stress... :clap:

----------


## fpmazzi

Ola moçada, nao pude deixar de comentar este post, vcs disseram ke kerem ser tratadas igualmente e concordo com isso, e saibam ke se precisarem estamos aki, pois nunca é D+ ajudar as pessoas sendo elas homens ou mulheres e as mulheres que entram pra esta area, "dominada" pelos homens estao de parabens pois nao eh uma area masculina nem feminina é uma area com espaços para todos ... 

abraços e saudaçoes ....

ah NATASHA TEM UMA MSG PRIVATIVA PRA TI VAI LA ...

E SE PRECISAR PODE CONTAR CONOSCO ...

E SE RESOLVER O PROBLEMA POST AKI OK ...

ABRAÇOS ....

----------


## ruyneto

Eu concordo totalmente que tem de tratar igual, e como digo acho que o forum tem de ser para dúvidas pontuais, não adianta chegar eu preciso compartilhar internet como faz, ou meu linux não ta iniciando, ou meu apache não funciona, acho que todos homens e mulheres tem de chegar com dúvida pontuais, pois tutoriais existem na net, e não é no forum que vamos fazer mais um.

Por isso acho que em vez de achar que a pessoa foi bem ou mal tratada, ou se foi rude ou não as pessoas antes tem de postar melhor suas dúvidas com o maior numero possivel de informações, pois so assim as duvidas serao melhor interpretadas e resolvidas.

Pro pessoal deixo a dica de ler as regras do forum e esse link aqui: http://www.istf.com.br/?page=perguntas

falows

----------


## lucianogf

> Pior ainda é ver por aí gente dizendo: "iiiiiii...se manja de computador, deve ser horrorosa" - uma bobagem! rsrs


hehehehehe

isso que vc disse é um tanto qto engraçado e verídico..

mas num lugar onde a maioria das pessoas são homens, e geralmente qdo encontramos mulheres neste meio são digamos, com uma beleza desavantajada, não é difícil pensar assim...

como citado, geralmente as mulheres procuram outros ramos, e geralmente estes ramos procurados pelas mulheres são onde tem mais mulher bonita...

Não estou chamando ninguém de feiz.. pois não conheço, então não posso tomar conclusões... no máximo fico tentando imaginar.. hehehehe

valew

----------


## natascha

hahaha é engraçado mesmo mas é verdade! o que me deixa brava é que vem gente aqui onde trabalho e trata as garotas do depto de informatica como tapadas....falam assim pra nós: 
"eu quero falar com o cara responsavel pelo setor de informatica"
Sendo que sou eu! rsrsrsrs

a gente tbm curiosidade de saber como vcs são, nunca houve encontro do pessoal daqui?

no meu perfil tem o link do meu orkut, dae tem foto. o pessoal que faz parte tbm deveria colocar o link, pra add

:bye:

----------


## 1c3m4n

teve 2 encontros, e por sinal nos 2 ficamos na casa do Jim hahahah
O primeiro foram só algumas pessoas afinal era no sul e ficava ruim pra maioria ir, o segundo foi no FISL desse ano. tinha algumas fotos na galeria do site mas pelo que o scorpion me falo deu algum problema nela, dps posso ver pra deixar num lugar pra galera toda ver.

----------


## helensurf

> hehehehehe
> 
> isso que vc disse é um tanto qto engraçado e verídico..
> 
> mas num lugar onde a maioria das pessoas são homens, e geralmente qdo encontramos mulheres neste meio são digamos, com uma beleza desavantajada, não é difícil pensar assim...
> 
> como citado, geralmente as mulheres procuram outros ramos, e geralmente estes ramos procurados pelas mulheres são onde tem mais mulher bonita...
> 
> Não estou chamando ninguém de feiz.. pois não conheço, então não posso tomar conclusões... no máximo fico tentando imaginar.. hehehehe


Beleza desvantajada foi o máximo...rsrs... isso é o mesmo que chamar de feinhas...rsrsrs... mas é vdd tem vezes que até eu me assusto ahuahuahau... Aliás todo mundo acha que o pessoal da área de info é nerd: mulheres e homens!

Bom não precisa me imaginar a da foto sou eu mesmo! :P rsrs...

----------


## helensurf

> teve 2 encontros, e por sinal nos 2 ficamos na casa do Jim hahahah
> O primeiro foram só algumas pessoas afinal era no sul e ficava ruim pra maioria ir, o segundo foi no FISL desse ano. tinha algumas fotos na galeria do site mas pelo que o scorpion me falo deu algum problema nela, dps posso ver pra deixar num lugar pra galera toda ver.



Dessa vez poderia ser mais chegado ao sudeste né?rsrs... Tenho contato com algumas pessoas aqui do fórum mas não conheço todo mundo :cry:

----------


## acris

Esse papo, feia, bonita... ja ta ficando off topic. 
Me pergunto se eu mudo de atitude se o cara com quem to interagindo aqui ou em outro forum for feio ou bonito... e a resposta e' "nao"... 
a nao ser que o assunto seja realmente off topic 8)

----------


## Marcio68Almeida

As pessoas não tem o hábito de ser 100% profissionais, se há uma pessoa bonita e outra feia a ser atendida em uma loja, certamente o/a vendedor(a) vai tanter a pessoa bonita...
Não há ninguém, que em sã consiência vá dizer que estou mentindo ou generalizando...
Quando ao ocorrido neste e em outros fóruns é que, sempre que uma mulher solicita dados técnicos, os machões de plantão tem duas atitudes básicas :
1. Pegar na mão e querer fazer tudo por ela
2. Chamar de ignorante e mandar pilotar fogão.
Ambas erradas e ambas preconceituosas...
Independente de quem venha a pedir ajuda, o tratamento deveria ser sempre o mesmo, *mostrar o caminho das pedras*, você pode até dar o peixe da primeira vez, mas ensinar a pescar é fundamental...
Alguns padróes deviam ser habituais nesta (e em outras) comunidades...
1. Quando houver problemas, tentar de forma clara dizer até onde andou e qual o erro ocorrido
2. Se não sabe, diga claramente NÃO SEI, isso facilita a quem for ajudar, fornecer um material mais ou menos detalhado...
3. Paciência dos mais avançados, às vezes, coisas muito simples para uns é pedra de tropeço para outros...
4. Termos técnicos, são ótimos para quem entende, são um desastre para quem não entende... às vezes eu fico um tempão tentando juntar o nome à pessoa... risos...
5. Agreções pessoais, isso nunca deveria acontecer nestes fóruns (já vi várias), se não gosta de alguém, ignore, no máximo mande uma mensagem reservada para essa pessoa...

E

Mulheres estão conquistando um espaço que pertence a ambos os sexos, mesmo por que, um escritório só com homens é HORRÍVEL !!!! risos...

----------


## helensurf

> Esse papo, feia, bonita... ja ta ficando off topic. 
> Me pergunto se eu mudo de atitude se o cara com quem to interagindo aqui ou em outro forum for feio ou bonito... e a resposta e' "nao"... 
> a nao ser que o assunto seja realmente off topic 8)


Concordo contigo acris... o importante é ter respeito e ajudar não importando o grau nem o tamanho da dúvida!!!

----------


## Bruno

galera ja ta na hora de ter um encontro novamente como disseram no suldoeste campinas era uma boa

----------


## kurumim007

PO MEU, CRIAR UM TOPICO PRA FALAR UMA BABOSEIRA DESSA. SACANAGEM HEIN
NORMALMENTE QUANDO VISITO O UNDERLINUX QUERO V FALAR SOBRE INFORMATICA NAO QUEM XINGOU QUEM.
 :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6)  :Frown: 6) 

EU FALO MERMO!!!!!!!

----------


## 1c3m4n

se não gosta ignora... pra que falar alguma coisa pra gerar mais conflito?

----------


## ruyneto

> PO MEU, CRIAR UM TOPICO PRA FALAR UMA BABOSEIRA DESSA. SACANAGEM HEIN
> NORMALMENTE QUANDO VISITO O UNDERLINUX QUERO V FALAR SOBRE INFORMATICA NAO QUEM XINGOU QUEM.
> Devil Devil Devil Devil Devil Devil Devil
> 
> EU FALO MERMO!!!!!!!


Nessas horas que eu queria o sistema de karma, huahuhauahuaah.

falows

----------


## Bruno

é caras assim que o forum naum precisa
isto desanima qualquer um

----------


## Duca

> Mulheres estão conquistando um espaço que pertence a ambos os sexos, mesmo por que, um escritório só com homens é HORRÍVEL !!!! risos...


Passo por esse sofrimento....:cry: 




> galera ja ta na hora de ter um encontro novamente como disseram no suldoeste campinas era uma boa


Opa, um encontro nordestino tb ficaria legal, hehehe. :clap:, BAHIA !!!




> Nessas horas que eu queria o sistema de karma, huahuhauahuaah.
> falows


Concordo  :Frown: 6) .




> Eu concordo totalmente que tem de tratar igual, e como digo acho que o forum tem de ser para dúvidas pontuais, não adianta chegar eu preciso compartilhar internet como faz, ou meu linux não ta iniciando, ou meu apache não funciona, acho que todos homens e mulheres tem de chegar com dúvida pontuais, pois tutoriais existem na net, e não é no forum que vamos fazer mais um.
> 
> Por isso acho que em vez de achar que a pessoa foi bem ou mal tratada, ou se foi rude ou não as pessoas antes tem de postar melhor suas dúvidas com o maior numero possivel de informações, pois so assim as duvidas serao melhor interpretadas e resolvidas.
> 
> Pro pessoal deixo a dica de ler as regras do forum e esse link aqui: http://www.istf.com.br/?page=perguntas
> falows


Eu já tinha comentado sobre isso no fórum, só naum me lembro onde, e concrodo plenamente com o *ruyneto*. :good:

E essa parada de preconceito contra a mulher, é um coisa bem antiga, não vale ser discutida (iríamos demorar muito) , e não vai ser superada tão cedo, mas acredito que um dia as coisas se acertarão.

*E não tem essa de tratar de modo igual, mas se tratar com respeito. 
Não adianta ser imparcial, o homem sempre vai tratar a mulher de modo mais "carinhoso", tá no instinto. 
É algo que não se consegue lutar contra.*

----------


## lucianogf

> no meu perfil tem o link do meu orkut, dae tem foto. o pessoal que faz parte tbm deveria colocar o link, pra add


ahhh... então quer dizer q vc trabalha com informática, mas expecificamente linux e ainda por cima é bonita???

ahhh.. mas encontrei um probema com vc... vi suas fotos do orkut e vc senta torta na cadeira... hehehehehehe como todo maníaco q trabalha com informática... hehehehehe

valew

----------


## Francinei

> galera ja ta na hora de ter um encontro novamente como disseram no suldoeste campinas era uma boa


Campinas é uma boa!! :clap: :clap:

----------


## criscorr

Aqui na comunidade até que é pacífica a relação entre homens e mulheres, sempre fui respeitada, o complicado mesmo é no dia-a-dia, os clientes machistas, o preconceito instintivo, as diferenças salariais, daí que o bicho pega!

Amo a informática, estou nessa quase 10 anos (comecei aos 15...) mas estou me cansando dessa discriminação com mulheres na informática, e estou pensando seriamente em mudar parcialmente de área no ano q vem...

----------


## irado

bem.. aí vai meu pitaco:

a) NÃO ACREDITO que uma consulta no google não resolva 158% dos problemas. O que pode acontecer (com qualquer um) é um que outro ponto que não tenha ficado claro PARA MIM será objeto de pergunta específica nêste (ou em qualquer outro) forum.

b) a natasha (já que vc a citou nominalmente) mostrou certa arrogância em uma que outra resposta que deu. Principalmente quando a mandaram consultar o google. Talvez ela já estivesse (ou ficou) pu** da vida com a sua (dela) pesquisa, mas.. EU NÃO TENHO NADA COM ISSO, tenho?

IMHO, ela realmente NÃO ESTUDOU direito pra poder pinçar apenas os pontos obscuros. Pelo menos o post original dela mostra certa "dispersão" que indica isso. E eu não dou "receitinha" nem faço po** nenhuma pra ninguém que já não tenha feito um montão de coisas.

como exemplo, um trecho retirado do post original:

"Preciso configurar aqui um servidor firewall. Ele está com Conectiva 10 instalado. Esta máquina tem 2 placas de rede, uma para rede local e outra para receber a internet (fibra ótica) e repassar às demais máquinas (windows). Mas não tenho idéia do que devo fazer! 
"

"Mas não tenho idéia do que devo fazer!".. é MUITO abrangente e dá a idéia (falsa?) de que a pessoa não estudou MESMO. Culpa minha se inferi isso? Eu continuo pensando é isso mesmo.

BTW, a estagiária que trabalhou comigo é hoje uma das mantenedoras do linuxchix brasil. Isso mostra que NÃO TENHO preconceito com meninas, mas sou exigente pra caramba. Com meninos ou meninas, tanto faz.
 :Evil: 

ps: opinião é como bunda, todo mundo tem, mas só a do outro fede. Assim sendo, dispenso comentários (dela ou qualquer outro) a propósito da minha.

----------

